# lambda system not working



## sachadesousa (Jul 5, 2010)

hello all!

well today i finally got my dwell meter and decided to check my lambda and didnt get a reading; duty cycle constantly read 90. so i followed cabby-info's page and tested the meter on the hall signal at the distributor and it was good.

so i found my lambda relay (i think, no single publication or hours on the net could display me the exact same layout) it is a short 5 pronged metal relay and tested it with the cap off directly to the battery and saw (and heard) it actuate so i know its good. next i attached spade termanals to a length of wire to a voltometer, and plugged it into the fuse panel to check for power... and nothing. i even waited for the fan to cycle in order to gurantee that it isnt a warm up thing... 

my question is, could the lack of power to the relay cause my o2 correction and WOT switch to not work? if it is a matter of jumping the relay in order for my frequency valve to function, give me a dwell reading and possibly allow my WOT switch to work? are they all controlled by the same relay?

other funny things i noticed is no ground on my cold start valve, but even at warm temp im getting around 5v when i ground to the chasis... and my idle boost valve does not get any voltage, even when idle is so low it is about to stall..

i really love my cabriolet and im waiting on a good time to megasquirt, i have almost everything except the ms itself  , but for now i cannot afford it so please can you help me?

in conclusion:

-No dwell or duty cycle reading from the test port (i cut off the connector for better connection)
-no power to the lambda or o2 relay
-frequency valve doesnt make a sound
-auxilary valve works great! 
-cold start +5vdc all the time but ground is shot somewhire in the wire casing i believe (stupid me it grounds to a thermo time switch)
-engine idles at about 1500rpm then down to about 1k after it warms up..
-all sensors working


----------



## sachadesousa (Jul 5, 2010)

well just before i go to bed i had to check all my fuses and my number 4 fuse is burned out. the Haynes manual states that it is used for my emergency flashers... could it also supply my lambda relay? im going to see in the morning... goodnight


----------



## sachadesousa (Jul 5, 2010)

okay so i swapped out the #4 fuse and now my flashers work and my fuel systeem power relay plug gets power but still no signal on the test port... also WOT and frequency valve doesnt work...

any ideas?


i have to also check to see if my ECU is getting the power but i have an awful feeling that it is


----------



## sachadesousa (Jul 5, 2010)

so i jumped the relay with a switch giving my freq valve and ecu (hopefully) power and when the engine runs and i turned on the switch the engine idle decreased, so i know it is doing something (and its not a short lol) 

I STILL am not getting anything but 90 degrees dwell on my test port... it might be so out that its giving me a constant reading? ill have to see again in a few minutes...

us there another wire i can test from to get the same readings?

I LOVE CIS-L, its COOL!


----------

